# My humble collection



## AzHP

I'm a home cook who got into knives and cooking because of an anime show called Shokugeki no Soma (aka Food Wars). I've been picking up Japanese knives since around September, and I got a magnetic knife strip on amazon during black friday, gussied it up a bit with a strip of fabric and some hot glue.

Top to bottom:
suisin carbon petty
suisin 250mm bread knife
suisin Hayate Kizuna 270mm kiritsuke by Keijiro Doi
Kurosaki Aogami Super 210mm gyuto
Masakage Koishi bunka
old French high carbon stainless which was a housewarming gift from my girlfriend's parents, I cleaned it up and sharpened it and it's actually pretty nice. I use it for bones and small jobs when I don't want to clean and oil my carbons.

I've also got a Kurosaki AS Shizuku (Syousin Chiku) santoku on the way from knives and stones, but I'm afraid to bring it home cause my girlfriend already thinks I'm crazy for spending this much on knives. :wink:


----------



## Nemo

Nice collection.

I roatate knives through my rack... not sure if this arouses less suspicion.

BTW I like that rack. Do you ever have problems with people walking past the rack and knocking knives off?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Love the lefty kiritsuke, I'm a lefty as well


----------



## milkbaby

I know your eyes are up there but nice rack! :groucho:

Nice collection, and the French chef knife fits in too.


----------



## AzHP

Nemo said:


> Nice collection.
> 
> I roatate knives through my rack... not sure if this arouses less suspicion.
> 
> BTW I like that rack. Do you ever have problems with people walking past the rack and knocking knives off?



Haha, nice plan. No, there should never be a problem with someone walking past the rack. It's recessed a little bit compared to the closet behind it, the bottom knife is about 5 feet 4 inches off the ground, and it's directly above a trash bin and a bit of counter that extends further than the cabinet, so there should never be someone close enough to bump it. We even had a few people over for drinks and no one stumbled into it, including our friend who is 6'10".


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I'm going out on a limb, but I'm assuming you don't have kids? As all the parents nod their heads ;-)




AzHP said:


> Haha, nice plan. No, there should never be a problem with someone walking past the rack. It's recessed a little bit compared to the closet behind it, the bottom knife is about 5 feet 4 inches off the ground, and it's directly above a trash bin and a bit of counter that extends further than the cabinet, so there should never be someone close enough to bump it. We even had a few people over for drinks and no one stumbled into it, including our friend who is 6'10".


----------



## AzHP

Mucho Bocho said:


> I'm going out on a limb, but I'm assuming you don't have kids? As all the parents nod their heads ;-)



No kids yet. Our wedding date is next August, and my girlfriend will have just gotten her doctorate at that time so it'll be a few years yet until we start having kids.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

My suggestion, start looking for a new place to hang your knives now.

Nice knives BTW.


----------



## zetieum

Mucho Bocho said:


> I'm going out on a limb, but I'm assuming you don't have kids? As all the parents nod their heads ;-)



Oh yes. I had the exact same feeling.


----------



## AzHP

Mucho Bocho said:


> My suggestion, start looking for a new place to hang your knives now.
> 
> Nice knives BTW.



I don't like your tone...I have years...YEARS!


----------



## Mute-on

Famous last words


----------



## Nemo

AzHP said:


> I don't like your tone...I have years...YEARS!


Yeah, I remember thinking that:surrendar:


----------



## AzHP

oh no...i'd better make all my irresponsible knife purchases while i can

fortunately, our honeymoon will be in Japan, so I can pop by tsukiji and hopefully pick up a left handed yanagiba from tsukiji masamoto


----------



## Mute-on

My advice, FWIW, is buy EVERYTHING you want now!
Once you have family responsibilities, those days are all but over


----------



## mise_en_place

May Tinh, are you a real person?

Why does your signature have links to sites for getting driver's licenses?


----------



## AzHP

I went on a bit of a spree over the holidays...

Now added to the collection, a Konosuke Sakura Damascus 270, a Konosuke Tsuchime 240, and a Kurosaki Syousin Chiku santoku. I think I'm good on knives until I go to Japan for my honeymoon in September.


----------



## Nemo

Nice collection building there.

Now you need another rack ;-)


----------



## Marek07

AzHP said:


> ..... "but I'm afraid to bring it home cause my girlfriend already thinks I'm crazy for spending this much on knives." ...


She thinks you're crazy now?!? Wait till you drag her to Tsukiji market on your honeymoon! Your life expectancy may may not be as long as you think it is.
:scared4:


----------



## Nemo

You're meant to wait until the honeymoon? ;-)


----------



## AzHP

Nemo said:


> Nice collection building there.
> 
> Now you need another rack ;-)



I'm looking to get a nice display case or wood stand for the konosuke sakura and the Doi once I get more knives in Japan. The Konosuke Sakura will be the knife we use to cut our wedding cake. Since she is planning the rest of the wedding and spending a lot of money, I decided I was allowed to spend some money on something I care about for the wedding


----------



## AzHP

Marek07 said:


> She thinks you're crazy now?!? Wait till you drag her to Tsukiji market on your honeymoon! Your life expectancy may may not be as long as you think it is.
> :scared4:



Haha, I'm just hoping Tsukiji is in good shape when we go. There's a lot of political drama surrounding the move to the new location and it's been delayed since October, I hope it's still just as good when we go.


----------



## khashy

Where do you intend to go and what knife/stone shops do you intend to visit?


----------



## AzHP

khashy said:


> Where do you intend to go and what knife/stone shops do you intend to visit?



No idea! Tsukiji Masamoto and any shops in Kappabashi for starters. I'm open to all ideas but my girlfriend and I just love Japanese culture in general, especially anime and video games, so we're just going to major places without specifically going for knife purposes.


----------



## khashy

AzHP said:


> No idea! Tsukiji Masamoto and any shops in Kappabashi for starters. I'm open to all ideas but my girlfriend and I just love Japanese culture in general, especially anime and video games, so we're just going to major places without specifically going for knife purposes.



I started watching Shokugeki no Soma after you posted it on this thread. Pretty good actually. Up to episode 7 right now


----------



## AzHP

khashy said:


> I started watching Shokugeki no Soma after you posted it on this thread. Pretty good actually. Up to episode 7 right now



Nice! After the first few episodes it gets a lot more into what it means to be a chef and different ways of thinking about cooking, I'm eagerly awaiting the next seasons


----------



## khashy

AzHP said:


> Nice! After the first few episodes it gets a lot more into what it means to be a chef and different ways of thinking about cooking, I'm eagerly awaiting the next seasons



It's pretty fun I admit. The amount of flesh that they keep on showing is a bit unnecessary for what the story is actually about. I guess they need a hook. It does make me chuckle every time someone has a 'special moment' as soon as they bite into the food [emoji6]


----------



## AzHP

khashy said:


> It's pretty fun I admit. The amount of flesh that they keep on showing is a bit unnecessary for what the story is actually about. I guess they need a hook. It does make me chuckle every time someone has a 'special moment' as soon as they bite into the food [emoji6]



They definitely tone down the amount of female fan service after the first season. I think once they hooked everyone, people stayed for the food and less for the girls.


----------



## ynot1985

AzHP said:


> No idea! Tsukiji Masamoto and any shops in Kappabashi for starters. I'm open to all ideas but my girlfriend and I just love Japanese culture in general, especially anime and video games, so we're just going to major places without specifically going for knife purposes.



just go to ahihabara for video games/anime.. best thing is morehei is only a 10 min walk from akihabara JR station too


----------



## AzHP

What's morehei?


----------



## Marek07

Morehei is a stone & knife shop.
URL: &#8203;&#8203; http://www.morihei.co.jp/
Address: Morihei, 1-28-6 Asakusabashi Taito-ku, Tokyo. Phone: 03-3862-0506


----------



## tgfencer

Morehei is a shop that sells whetstones and knives in Tokyo. And to perhaps save people some time, they do not ship outside Japan.


----------



## AzHP

Interesting, though their website only lists a single yanagiba in the knife category, the rest are sobakiris. I'm sure if so many people know of it that their in store line up is great, so I'll check it out


----------

